# Never forget



## havasu (Sep 11, 2016)

Please never forget!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Amen brother, Amen!


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 11, 2016)

Lost a friend that day. Not likely to forget...................


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2016)

Sure changed the America I know.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 11, 2016)

It changed the world we knew. It blew us right out of the bubble that we were living in.


----------

